# I want to give wifi priority to my computer rather than my smart tv



## FunnyBonez (Nov 29, 2014)

Ever since I got a new smart tv, it totally soaks up all the broadband and makes the internet on my computer very slow, but only when it is in use. For example, I often times play the game League of Legends, and if somebody decides to watch Netflix on the smart tv, my ping will go from about 90 to 1000+ and makes playing the game impossible. I want to know if it is possible for these roles to be reversed; such that someone on the computer will have better internet than those watching tv. Thanks!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Qos in your routers settings.


----------



## xvi (Nov 29, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Qos in your routers settings.


Exactly this.


----------



## FunnyBonez (Nov 29, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Qos in your routers settings.


what exactly is Qos
and how do I access my router settings?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Quality of Service. Look at back of your router. Since they are all different you might want to find a manual on how to do it.


----------



## xvi (Nov 29, 2014)

FunnyBonez said:


> what exactly is Qos
> and how do I access my router settings?


As for what exactly QoS is, read this guide.
As for how to set it up, it depends heavily on your router. Try hitting either 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1. It should ask you for a username and password. For credentials, try admin/admin or admin/password. Look for QoS in the settings. You'll need to identify which device your TV is and you'll need to know the download and upload speeds of your internet connection. Enter your speeds, set the priority of your TV to low, and click apply.
If all else fails, Google the model number of your router and check a guide online.


----------



## Ikaruga (Nov 29, 2014)

xvi said:


> you'll need to know the download and upload speeds of your internet connection. Enter your speeds"]


I would like to add that it's important to use the correct data rate units, so entering values in MB/s or KB/s when the router asks for kb/s or Mb/s won't do much good for you.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 29, 2014)

I would also like to add that if this your parents stuff you are messing with  you will get no help from me


----------

